# suche biker!!! bitte!!! hab keine lust immer alleine zu fahren!!!



## Daddelmann (12. Januar 2007)

moin,
ich suche biker in richtung freeride, dirt und street in der umgebung glinde, reinbek, barsbüttel, jennfeld und trittau. wenn ihr nicht viel erfahrungen in der richtung hab und anfänger seid is das auch kein problem. ich suche halt nur ein paar leute zumindest eine person mit der ich mich treffen könnte so hin und wieder und mit ihm/ihr zu riden. ich bin 15 und männlich, wohne in reinbek stadtteil neuschöningstedt. wenn ihr etwas älter seid als ich is das für mich kein thema. hab nur keine lust immer ganz durch und in hamburg zu müssen damit ich mal mit jemanden riden kann. postet hier einfach rein. 
daddelman


----------



## winx (13. Januar 2007)

Schau mal hier vorbei:

http://www.bc-north.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipp-HH (13. Januar 2007)

komme aus kirchwerder bei bergedorf!
bin nicht so der street fan aber wenn du was zum freeriden hast bei dir bin ich dabei!

mfg lale


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Januar 2007)

Philipp-HH schrieb:


> komme aus kirchwerder bei bergedorf!
> bin nicht so der street fan aber wenn du was zum freeriden hast bei dir bin ich dabei!
> 
> mfg lale





das passt doch ich bin ein reiner freerider


----------



## Kompostman (14. Januar 2007)

Wann und wo?


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Januar 2007)

also als ersten muss mein bike fertig werden. das heißt meine gabel muss kommen. die sollte aber in den nächsten tagen kommen. was fürn bike fährste und wo fährste imma so?


----------



## Daddelmann (14. Januar 2007)

du hasst doch icq oda? wenn ja kannst mich ja mal anschreiben. meine nummer bei icq ist: 378-052-414


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Januar 2007)

Ja moin,
bin auch reiner Freerider und komme aus Großhansdorf bei Ahrenburg!
Haben einen netten Wald hier mit fetten Drops, Bergen, Jumps und einem Dirtpark! 
Hätte aber auch mal lust die Reinbeker Umgebung unsicher zu machen!

Wir sind wir sind so über 6 Biker (u.a. Sw!tch)

Cu
Niko


----------



## Sw!tch (16. Januar 2007)

joaha auch sehr empfehlenswert mal zu uns zu kommen!


----------



## Daddelmann (16. Januar 2007)

oh ja das is cool habt ihr icq oder msn?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Januar 2007)

ja wenn du auf unsere icqblume klickst
oder 234847308


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (16. Januar 2007)

ok meld mich morgen mal


----------



## lale (29. Januar 2007)

also mein bike ist fertig!!!! 
und ab dem 11 februar bin ich hoffentlich gesund wieder zum biken bereit!!

nen besuch in ahrensburg sollten wir auf jedenfall wagen schaut doch ganz fein aus bei euch 
sonst sind wir gearde wieder auf der suche etwas eigenes zu starten. sind gerade ein bischen am schauen in bergedorf börnsen usw!!

können ja mal schnacken. bin am besten über msn zu erreichen [email protected]

mfg lale


----------



## Daddelmann (29. Januar 2007)

hab dich mal geaddet weis aba nicht ob das geklappt hat. kannst mich ja mal speichern. [email protected]


----------



## gnss (29. Januar 2007)

lale schrieb:


> sonst sind wir gearde wieder auf der suche etwas eigenes zu starten. sind gerade ein bischen am schauen in bergedorf börnsen usw!!


wehe ihr buddelt meine schönen trails kaputt.


----------



## Christian_74 (29. Januar 2007)

Da kann ich gnss nur zustimmen. Wenn ihr etwas buddelt, dann bitte darauf achten, dass andere hochstmöglich den Trail auch benutzen und Spaß daran haben wollen.

Wenn ihr Rampen oder Jumps baut, bitte als Ausleger des Trails und nicht mitten drin. Es sind viele Biker in der Gegend von Ahrensburg-Groshansdorf unterwegs und es macht kein Sinn sich umsonst Ärger zu suchen, die man sich sparen könnte, wenn man sich vorerst etwas Gedanken macht wo man den Spaten einsetzt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (29. Januar 2007)

meinste jetzt mich christian?
da brauchst du keine angst haben.....auf festen wegen bauen wir eh nischt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daddelmann (29. Januar 2007)

wer aber mit mir einen kleinen "Freeridepark" erstellen will kann sich gerne melden. also ich spreche von der alten braaskieskuhle die ich so gerne als tagebau bezeichne. hier sind keine mtb rider außer mir. der tagebau ist ca. 1km lang und 500m breit. er ist 30m tief und hat zahlreiche steilklippen. es gibt sogar 2 kleine downhills ein schwerere und ein leichterer beide ca. 250m lang und 30hm in die tiefe. außerdem gibt es hier ein paar "natürliche" jumps und drops. der tagebau ist seit über 10 jahren still gelegt worden und soll nun als freizeit gestalltung dienen. er ist von der stadt reinbek nicht verplant. man kann eig. tun und lassen was man will solange man niemanden gefährdet. ich hatte schon lange überlegt sowas zu bauen nur hatte ich alleine nie die lust dazu. ich finde man könnte einen richtigen kleinen freeridepark bauen. sogar genug plaz für n slopstyle und dirt is da. hier ist alles möglich. ich bitte nun euch mir mitzuteilen was ihr von dieser idee haltet. würdet ihr am projekt mit hand anlegen??? um so mehr helfer um so besser kann es nur werden!!!


----------



## Daddelmann (29. Januar 2007)

anworten bitte hier :

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=260649

danke


----------



## Andreas5000 (30. Januar 2007)

Daddelmann schrieb:


> wer aber mit mir einen kleinen "Freeridepark" erstellen will kann sich gerne melden. also ich spreche von der alten braaskieskuhle die ich so gerne als tagebau bezeichne. hier sind keine mtb rider außer mir. der tagebau ist ca. 1km lang und 500m breit. er ist 30m tief und hat zahlreiche steilklippen. es gibt sogar 2 kleine downhills ein schwerere und ein leichterer beide ca. 250m lang und 30hm in die tiefe. außerdem gibt es hier ein paar "natürliche" jumps und drops. der tagebau ist seit über 10 jahren still gelegt worden und soll nun als freizeit gestalltung dienen. er ist von der stadt reinbek nicht verplant. man kann eig. tun und lassen was man will solange man niemanden gefährdet. ich hatte schon lange überlegt sowas zu bauen nur hatte ich alleine nie die lust dazu. ich finde man könnte einen richtigen kleinen freeridepark bauen. sogar genug plaz für n slopstyle und dirt is da. hier ist alles möglich. ich bitte nun euch mir mitzuteilen was ihr von dieser idee haltet. würdet ihr am projekt mit hand anlegen??? um so mehr helfer um so besser kann es nur werden!!!




hast du mal Bilder von dem Ding?

Und wo genau is die Kuhle? Hab grad ma bei Google geschaut und da sind ja so einige!


----------



## Daddelmann (30. Januar 2007)

ich habmassig bilder. nur leider weis ich nicht wie ich das einfügen soll. kann mir da jemand helfen? ich schick auch eins von google earth damit man das genau sehen kann.


----------



## AntiSoftie (25. Juni 2010)

wenn du noch aktiv bist würd ich ganz gern mal mit dir fahren : ) aber momentan verletzt  hast du msn? kannst mir ja ne pm schicken


----------

